# Seasickness Prevention



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 19, 2011)

All,
I'm heading to the country of Panama to do some deep sea fishing.
I have deep sea fished several time and only been seasick twice, both times in 8' - 12' swells/waves.
I do not want a repeat performance.
Which seasick preventative do you recommend and why.
I will be making sales calls the day prior to fishing and don't want to take anything 24 hours prior to going out that may make me tired or off my game.
Need some advise!

Thanks in advance, 
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## yanknga (Jan 19, 2011)

call your doctor & get the patch behind the ear.


----------



## brokenskeg (Jan 19, 2011)

I cant speak firsthand because I have always been pretty good about not getting motion sicknes . However , one of my old tourney partners used to start "chumming" the water at the slightest roll of the boat . He too didnt want anything to make him tired. We were at a fishing expo in Tampa and there was a small booth selling some herbal/all natural product called Motion Ease . Long story short , he bought it , and will not go out on the water with me without it . He swears by it . Supposed to put a drop or two behind each ear as soon as you start feeling weezy . Hope this helps .


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 19, 2011)

Make sure if you take some of the OTC stuff you take some the night before and not wait until you are on the water.


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Jan 19, 2011)

The best is the old time sailors remedy, Ginger you can get it in pill form at GNC also take some ginger snaps to chew on.
Capt. Mike


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 19, 2011)

Bonnies
NOT dramamine
cw

Bonnies will not make you sleepy and I cut bait while everyone else is puking on my boots.


----------



## basser (Jan 19, 2011)

Go to you Doctor and get a prescription for the scopamine patch.  They really work, and are worth every penny.  The ast time I used them was on a November overnight trip to the ledge.  5 hours of 8 to 10s on the way out without a problem.


----------



## chadf (Jan 19, 2011)

I always hear getting in the water works?
Never tried it......

Time for a swim when feeling weezy!


----------



## centerc (Jan 19, 2011)

bonine worked for me on a cruise


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 19, 2011)

I have used the bands that put pressure on your wrist and had no problems.


----------



## JRM1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Transdermscop (patch behind ear)Have used before, works great.Took on an overnight trip.Worked great.Tryed a patch one weekend before just to test effects.Just had to drink a lot of water.


----------



## alan (Jan 19, 2011)

Tried bonine, dramamine, ginger, to no avail. I am going to try the patch behind the ear this year. Everybody I know thinks i am crazy for going out on a boat, but I love to saltwater fish and I tell them I can fish and throw up with the best of them and i usually do!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 19, 2011)

I know it helps my buddy to get in the water once he's sick if that's any help? They normally take the dramamine no-drowsy version and it works. I can't say it works personally but they seem to do alright on it. Also pack you some saltines and 7up or sprite for the times you feel sick. Also I've heard that a few beers on the way out will help with it before you get sick.


----------



## fishinmama (Jan 19, 2011)

Ginger is very good, I take ginger snaps on the boat to munch on. Chemo patients also use ginger for N/V. I also like bonine. I also have scopolamine (transdermscop) patches. I used one of those once and had to pull it off because it dried everthing up and couldn't get enough water in to help ease the discomfort. 

I've gotten in the water also, that really helps too. If all else fails, pretzels and beer!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 19, 2011)

When you find the remedy, let me know...never had an issue until about 4 years ago, now I can get sick fishing on Lanier!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 20, 2011)

Dont drink any alcohol the night or day before. Eat healthy, no greasy fast food. I'm not a fan of the seasick pills, they all make you drowsy and I'd rather be sick than exhausted and lethargic. Stay away from sitting in the tower/fly bridge or going in the cabin. Just a few seconds in the cabin to grab a drink or something can trigger the beginning of the symptoms. If you do get sick, just puke it out. I've had so many customers that get sick and barf, then feel fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## oldenred (Jan 20, 2011)

had a chunker on my last trip out to the deil, he started round the 50 mile mark and didn't stop till the shore. had a good 12 hours of free chum!


----------



## brailediver (Jan 20, 2011)

Motion Ease is a VERY effective product! Especially useful if you are already queasy. I carry it on my boat & in my dive bag for those divers that "never get sea-sick". Some of my customers ( not divers or boaters)buy it for their children that suffer from motion sickness in the car.
 The best cure is always to hug a palm tree!


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 20, 2011)

If its a big enough concern that you're going to think about it before you even go down there, I would go to my doctor and ask him to prescribe the Transdermscop. Bonine worked the best for me when I took it, but it doesnt work for everyone. Your doctor can give you a scrip similar to the same meds that cancer patients take for nausea. Hope this helps


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't like the patch, blurs my vision. I use Bonine and it works better than any thing I have found. I have been told ginger ale works , the only thing I can guarantee that will prevent sea sickness is to sit under an apple tree.


----------



## brriner (Jan 20, 2011)

As already mentioned, the transdermal scopolomine patch is very effective.  I'd also suggest a Zantac 150 the morning of, before hitting the water.  A doctor friend of mine suggested this a few years ago.  I have a son who's extremely sensitive to motion but loves to go out with me.  This combination has been a life changer for him.  Hasn't been sick since we started doing this.


----------



## bass4fun (Jan 20, 2011)

When are you heading to Panama?  I just returned from Costa Rica and they are in their dry season.  The Pacific side has very calm seas this time of year.  1-2 foot, w/ an occassional 4 foot swell.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 20, 2011)

*Panama*

bass4fun, In a couple of weeks.
The seas are typically pretty calm down there.
I just want to be prepared....
Just saw your pics!!  NICE mixed bag!!
I'm hoping for some marlin or sail fish!
I'll post some pics upon my return.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## bass4fun (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck and I look forward to seeing you hoist some big bill fish!


----------



## bhdawgs (Jan 26, 2011)

*Google the Coast Guard cocktail*

I have been scuba diving practically my entire life.. i dont get seasick anymore, but the folks I dive with take Phenergan and Ephedrine together a couple of hours before we go out.  I used to take it when I was younger... 

I would recommend taking a half a phenergan as it can make you drowsy, but the ephedrine is supposed to offset it.  Trust me, you can be in a hurricane and not get sick taking this stuff... have your doctor prescribe a few for you for motion sickness before you go down there....


----------



## Ga Quail Hunter (Jan 26, 2011)

good luck


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 26, 2011)

bhdawgs said:


> I have been scuba diving practically my entire life.. i dont get seasick anymore, but the folks I dive with take Phenergan and Ephedrine together a couple of hours before we go out.  I used to take it when I was younger...
> 
> I would recommend taking a half a phenergan as it can make you drowsy, but the ephedrine is supposed to offset it.  Trust me, you can be in a hurricane and not get sick taking this stuff... have your doctor prescribe a few for you for motion sickness before you go down there....



 I can't believe some Ga folks know about this.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jan 26, 2011)

Stay on the hill.


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 12, 2011)

Getting in the water does work, but not much time for that when on a head boat. 
I have been told to look at the horizon - move your eyes not your head to keep site of it. ( did not help me ) LOL .. Some of my friends say it worked for them.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 12, 2011)

Dramamine only works if you take it the night before. It takes a few hours for it to get into your system. If you take it in the morning, you are likely to puke it up before it has a chance to work. I notoriously get sea sick when the weather is hot, even on rough days in the bay, but dramamine never has let me down when taken the night before, and again in the morning (so it will last through the afternoon).


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 16, 2011)

No alcohol the night before.

No caffeine the day of.

Take the meds you choose 2 hours prior to getting on the boat.  Makes sure you are plenty hydrated (drink lots of water the day before and the day of)

Stay out of the cabin if there is one.

Don't focus on the boat, focus on the horizon.


Long deep breaths and relax if you feel a little nausea.

I don't get sea sick anymore, but when I did, I found that eating a light meal would help- which sounds counterintuitive, but worked for me. 

Ginger does work surprisingly well according to studies.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 17, 2011)

OUTCAST said:


> Dont drink any alcohol the night or day before. Eat healthy, no greasy fast food. I'm not a fan of the seasick pills, they all make you drowsy and I'd rather be sick than exhausted and lethargic. Stay away from sitting in the tower/fly bridge or going in the cabin. Just a few seconds in the cabin to grab a drink or something can trigger the beginning of the symptoms. If you do get sick, just puke it out. I've had so many customers that get sick and barf, then feel fine for the rest of the day.



That's the truth.  I've only been seasick one time...when I was 22...after a night of heavy drinking and having a honey bun and choc. milk for a 4am breakfast.  I would catch grouper and reds until I had to puke...then lay down for15 minutes...get up...and start the process all over again.   Ahhh...young and stupid!


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 17, 2011)

Go with the scope patch. I have used them for thirty years and have never been seasick while using them and I get seasick in a bathtub.


----------



## jimboknows (Mar 17, 2011)

chadf said:


> I always hear getting in the water works?
> Never tried it......
> 
> Time for a swim when feeling weezy!





swimming almost always is instant relief if you get sick. Prevention is a good idea if you are susceptible to green gills.  Ginger in your system helps, but the most sensitive types are best served by Scopolamine Patch.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 17, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> I found that eating a light meal would help- which sounds counterintuitive, but worked for me.





Ice cold PB&J from the cooler, but not soggy. That definitely helps. Alot of people pack those "Uncrustables" that are individually wrapped so they don't get soggy. Something about the sweetness of the jelly and the gooeyness of the peanut butter will stave off the pukes. 

But Dramamine is still better. I've also heard (and experienced) that sports drinks like gatorade will make it worse.


----------

